# Bomz Cold Air Intake



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, Im thinking of getting a bomz cold air intake. Does anyone have a review on it? It's only around $80 on ebay, so i figured why not. By the way, it isn't the one that goes all the way down by the bumber right? Heres a pic, and are those all the parts I need?


http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/10056953/Images/CAI_NS9599.jpg


----------



## takamontana24 (Mar 12, 2006)

You'll lose high end hp, but for around town driving it's great. I've also noticed more passing power, and it sounds pretty good too! not bad at all for da money.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

thats actually a warm air,it comes off by the battery,i got one off ebay for like $20 and just replace the filter with a K&N,sounds mean. if u want a true cold air,go with Injen,$280 but its worth it.now i got a free true cold air off a 180sx and im gonna find some way to make it fit my max


----------



## jonwepa (Aug 5, 2006)

97sleeper said:


> thats actually a warm air,it comes off by the battery,i got one off ebay for like $20 and just replace the filter with a K&N,sounds mean. if u want a true cold air,go with Injen,$280 but its worth it.now i got a free true cold air off a 180sx and im gonna find some way to make it fit my max


No that is a TRUE cold air intake. You actually have to cut a hole in your engine bay right next to the fender and the filter sits right behind the foglight or where the foglight would be. This is considered a true cai because it is not in your engine bay thus no hot air and it does not hurt your low end or high end it makes them both increase. One more thing the injen is not even close to a cai it sits right in front of your hot a$$ raditor sucking up all the hot air it can. Look for a place racing install on the web that will give you an idea of where and how to cut the hole. I hope this clears alot of bad info for you and goodluck.

97 sleeper the one you bought was a wai thats why it was 20 instead of 80.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Had one on a friend's `96... never could get it to fit right, couldn't figure out why.

Threw it in the trash.

(warning: YMMV.)


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

All intakes that go through the fender wall are true cai. Anything left inside the enigine bay is WAI/HAI. As long as you get the bomz style that is longer and must be cut through the fender wall then you should be good. You should replace the filter with k&n. Any you will not lose high end power from whoever said that...all power is the same if not better in all areas with a true cai.


----------



## takamontana24 (Mar 12, 2006)

That would have been me. I've found topping out my car with the stock Bomz can no longer be done in one straight shot, and that my performance above 95 mph suffers. Of course I'm not running true CAI, either.


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

I do correct myself for my above post. I was incorrect in saying you wont lose high end power. You will lose a slight amount. I don't know why I said that.


----------



## jonwepa (Aug 5, 2006)

I still disagree with high end loss I don't see it at all. Every car I had I had a true cai and everytime I went to the track after install my traps rose eveytime.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

CAI = gain low rpm hp (Maximas already have plenty of low end power)...but lose some high rpm hp
Stock = mid power
WAI (popcharger) = gain high rpm hp...but lose some low rpm hp

That is my experience anyway in researching multiple dynos, including my own, for the 4th gens.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Er? You make power everywhere with a CAI.

Based on MAF voltage readings, a WAI will make slightly better power at the top end than a CAI, but a CAI most certainly doesn't lose power over stock at the top end.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry...the ratings for CAI were against the WAI results and vice versa. Not against stock. Both are somewhat better than stock on either end of the rpms, whether it be a hp or two.


----------

